
‘Too Big to Fail’: Russia-Gate One Year After VIPS Showed a Leak, Not a Hack - cpr
https://consortiumnews.com/2018/08/13/too-big-to-fail-russia-gate-one-year-after-vips-showed-a-leak-not-a-hack/
======
lawlessone
haha this is bs

